# Wifi in Playa Flamenca?



## lynnconnolly (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi all, many thanks for reading this. We're hopefully moving to a duplex in Playa Flamenca - on the Parque Del Duque complex - and wondered if anyone can recommend a high speed net provider?

I work on the net so speed and reliability are very important to me.

Many thanks for your help, Lynn x


----------

